# doping on strava?



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

They said Lance is allowed to "compete" on Strava.
Armstrong Continues Competing on Strava as Cyclists Seek Ban - Bloomberg


----------



## wiz525 (Dec 31, 2007)

hahaha!!! what a joke. online communities are getting hurt now!? i'd say Jacob Berkman needs to get a life. and go compete in a real drug-tested competition.


----------



## eekase (Nov 10, 2009)

Yep, I saw an article today in the WSJ about Lance & Strava...
The Last Place Lance Armstrong Can Race - WSJ.com


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Let the flagging begin.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Too funny - who will he "race" on Strava? Fat freddies like me? I might have to consider doping...

View attachment 275406


----------



## Thom H (Aug 25, 2009)

You don't have to dope to win on Strava, just drive the car or motorcycle at the winning speed and victory is yours.i


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

Too funny. reminds me of a Tshirt I saw at Velo Swap. It said EPO - Strava made me do it!


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Word has it that Levi Leipheimer was taking KOMs under the names Dave Mullen and Greg Fisher

Bike Ride Profile | 96miles near Santa Rosa | Times and Records | Strava


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Thom H said:


> You don't have to dope to win on Strava, just drive the car or motorcycle at the winning speed and victory is yours.i


Yeah I've seen that on a couple of segments near me - guys with impossible times - they had to be taking thier cycling computer for a 50 to 55 Mph spin otherwise that time would have been impossible. Yet it stands as the segment record! Strava need to find a way to weed that junk out.

View attachment 275407


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

LostViking said:


> Strava need to find a way to weed that junk out.


Flag the ride. 


There are other ways to "cheat" on strava. 

A guy in my area takes all the KOMs. People have seen him motorpacing on the rec trail. In fact, someone called the cops on him and his moped pilot when they were flying down the bike path. Is that cheating? 

I was with him one night when we set the KOM for a hilly 30 mile loop. Another rider and I knew he was going for the KOM and did the majority of the work -- the guy going for the KOM would sit on as we took pulls. I knew what was happening. (What I did not know until that ride is that the GPS/strava can "pause" - every time we drilled a climb he would catch his breath and pause his GPS.) When we got down to the final 1/2 mile he stopped sitting in and took off in full gallop. He got the KOM by about a minute. I got a good workout. 

We all had fun. Some people saw his KOM and cried foul. 


Is the joke on him for motorpacing to get KOMs on strava? Or is the joke on those who care?


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

This KOM thing and cheating cracks me up. The lengths people will go thru to "earn" respect from peers. Too bad it almost always backfires for them..


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Edit:

Sorry I thought the thread was "Dopes on strava"

Nevermind.


----------



## Monkeymsp (Feb 4, 2013)

OMG this is the best thread ever. I used to call guys who just go for KOM [email protected]**holes but after reading this I am going to start calling them "Dopes on Strava."


----------



## 41ants (Jul 24, 2007)

LostViking said:


> Yeah I've seen that on a couple of segments near me - guys with impossible times - they had to be taking thier cycling computer for a 50 to 55 Mph spin otherwise that time would have been impossible. Yet it stands as the segment record! Strava need to find a way to weed that junk out.


Yeah, especially with a heart rate of 110bpm or no heart rate monitor detected.


----------



## Beck (Jun 8, 2011)

It is very sad that someone is going to dope in order to get a KOM on Strava. At least the pros are going to earn big money (not a justification). What are these Strava dopers getting? Are these people so shallow that they need the bragging rights to make themselves feel good? There are some really stupid and pathetic people in this world.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

New Strava algorithms announced « Cycling in the South Bay


----------



## St. Urho (Jun 22, 2010)

Local Hero said:


> Flag the ride.
> 
> 
> There are other ways to "cheat" on strava.
> ...


I thought Strava used the elapsed time, t the moving tire on segments, I didn't think the pause would help.


----------



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

This is some funny stuff. I use Strava and love it, but I have no misconceptions that I'm anything better than a mediocre rider. The fact that I'm labeled KOM on some segments has nothing to do with me being the strongest in the area, but a lot to do with 30+ mph winds. I think the KOM Strava feature can be a good motivating tool, but evidently some people are butt hurt that Pro's ride these segments. They fail to realize that Pro's can probably nab 90% of the KOM's at a mid tempo pace. I also Even if they purposely cheated, who cares. There's more to worry about in life than Strava KOM's.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

St. Urho said:


> I thought Strava used the elapsed time, t the moving tire on segments, I didn't think the pause would help.


To be honest you could be right -- but it certainly looked like he pressed buttons on his GPS when he took little breathers at the top. I have never uploaded rides. And I've used a GPS exactly one time for less than 10 minutes (I did take a KOM). I do not know exactly how it works and I could be mistaken.



EDIT: I just Stravastalked my friend. The KOM is 1:22:51

Elapsed Time	01:22:51
Resting Time	00:00:38
Average Speed	20.4mi/h
Average HR	149bpm
Power	216W


----------



## fontarin (Mar 28, 2009)

I've also heard of people going halfway up a climb, and handing the GPS off to a buddy who's waiting and fresh. Pretty sad.

I enjoy using Strava, but generally only to challenge PRs. I'm not nearly strong enough to go for KOMs anyway.


----------



## trekman10 (Mar 19, 2006)

I used to follow lance on strava but all of a sudden it says i dont so im assuming he either cleaned out the people following him or he got banned


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*My worst enemy is on Strava...*

I do follow a couple of other local riders - and try to hand out Kudos when I see a good effort. Don't feel the need to hop on my bike and better that dude's time - what's the point?

I only compete against one person on Strava - and that's me.

Still havn't beaten that guy!


----------



## Cableguy (Jun 6, 2010)

fontarin said:


> I've also heard of people going halfway up a climb, and handing the GPS off to a buddy who's waiting and fresh. Pretty sad.


If it's a short steep climb, near the end I'll detach my Garmin and literally throw it the last 20-30 feet... go big or go home.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

steel515 said:


> They said Lance is allowed to "compete" on Strava.
> Armstrong Continues Competing on Strava as Cyclists Seek Ban - Bloomberg



View attachment 275465


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

SauronHimself said:


> View attachment 275465


Funny, you are!


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

Cableguy said:


> If it's a short steep climb, near the end I'll detach my Garmin and literally throw it the last 20-30 feet... go big or go home.


Funny.


----------



## scryan (Jan 24, 2011)

LostViking said:


> Too funny - who will he "race" on Strava? Fat freddies like me? I might have to consider doping...
> 
> View attachment 275406


That shirt is awesome.


----------



## 41ants (Jul 24, 2007)

Yeah, it looks like it made him a coke head.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

41ants said:


> Yeah, it looks like it made him a coke head.


I thought he looked a bit like a clean-shaven Floyd Landis...


----------



## alllyc (Jan 19, 2013)

It's getting funnier


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Cableguy said:


> If it's a short steep climb, near the end I'll detach my Garmin and literally throw it the last 20-30 feet... go big or go home.


The running joke in these parts is to use a potato gun to launch the garmin up the final 100ft of the climb. You can ride all the way to the top of the only HC climb in the county and then...

Strava Segment | Potato Gun Climb


----------



## cant fit a flat (Apr 26, 2012)

LostViking said:


> Yeah I've seen that on a couple of segments near me - guys with impossible times - they had to be taking thier cycling computer for a 50 to 55 Mph spin otherwise that time would have been impossible. Yet it stands as the segment record! Strava need to find a way to weed that junk out.
> 
> View attachment 275407


i just bought that shirt today


----------



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

I must come clean: Yesterday I attemped a KOM with sudafed in my system and a 10 mph tailwind helping me. I didn't suceed, but I guess I was using PED's.


----------

